# Gouge questions



## rlrobinhood (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm going to be attempting my first rifle stock. I found a series of AWESOME videos on youtube (I hope he completes the series). Anyways, the gentleman in the video is discussing "gouges" and how he likes them because they keep chips from wandering off (I think he's talking about splitting off the side like what often happens with a flat chisel). See the video starting at 13:30

video

So, I have no experience with gouges and really don't even know what they are. Are they just curved chisels? Are "turning gouges" the same as what he shows in the video, only using it like a chisel? Any good sources for a inexpensive beginning set?

Thanks a million.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

The gouges you are refering to are for carving. They come in different sizes and numbered according to the sweep. A lower sweep number indicates a flatter curve. The higher the number the deeper the curve…. I didn't watch the video (sorry), but maybe the sizes he uses are mentioned and then you can find a set with those sizes


----------



## rlrobinhood (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks kdc68 for the guidance towards carving gouges. Didn't know there was a separate kind of gouge. Anyone have any ideas on a good beginner set of gouges?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*rlrobinhood* ....here's a link for Woodcraft….there's other options out there…...maybe others will post more suggestions for you

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=carving%20tools


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Lee valley sells a decent starter set as well.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have done some relief carving and I have about 20 gouges and I mostly use 2-3 of them. Straight gouge called a "firmer" a skew, and a #2 3/4" wide gouge. I learned to carve at my local Carver Guild. Mine was in Calif so it was called "California Carvers Guild. Look for one in your region and those folks will lead you to the right tools and technique.


----------

